# Troopers



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

In intergalactic war, there are heroes, there are villains, and then there are these guys.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 1, 2012)

ROFLKLITA!  It's taken a long time to get here from 1977 but finally .  Mind you, Eddie Izzards 'Geoff Vader in the Death Star Canteen' skit is a bit more laugh-out-loud hilarious (tho' that could just be my Englishness showing through ).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw these and got a kick out of them. Trying to find another series that's similar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah found it.

 Troops.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 2, 2012)

From the makers of "Troops," they have made "I.M.P.S."  The first two twenty minute chapters are up.

http://www.impstherelentless.com/tek9.asp

Chapter 1: 




Chapter 2:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool.!  Nice SFX on those.


----------

